# New Smoker a Must See !!



## div (Jan 31, 2010)

Born 820pm Jan 28th   Anya Marie

I will post the wifes facebook later when all the pictures get up there if anyone is interested in lookin....

First toy will either be a fisher price smoker or a bb gun :P


----------



## fire it up (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats, cute kid. What a head full of hair!

Do they really make tiny kid smokers?  If not you might have to get a set with a little grill and make some mods to it.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats to you and the wife


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats to you and mom. Top shelf Ide say!


----------



## ronp (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## rickw (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats, that's very good news.


----------



## acemakr (Jan 31, 2010)

Adorable - congratulations.


----------



## denver dave (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## chefrob (Jan 31, 2010)

very cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treegje (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats to you and the wife

enjoy it


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice lookin kid Kev....you thought you didn't get sleep before, lookout.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats to you and the family!


----------



## biggeorge50 (Jan 31, 2010)

The miracle of a new life never ceases to amaze me.  I sure hope this country gets straightened out when she gets older.  I know it's not the purpose of the points system, but when a couple produce a new living being, they certainly deserve points.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats on the new cute one - Man he has a great head of hair!!


----------



## navyjeremy (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats to you and the wife.  My youngest had hair about the same length when she was born.


----------



## desertlites (Jan 31, 2010)

To cool-Bravo


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just think, 29 days earlier and you would have gotten a new smoker with a tax deduction...


----------



## yount (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats to all of you


----------



## carpetride (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats to you and the family.

Better to have Anya this year, the tax deduction will go one year more, and you know those taxes are only going up


----------



## fired up (Jan 31, 2010)

Grats man!
Yeah, my boy was born on January 6th lol just missed it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 31, 2010)

One great big

CONGRATS 

You did a great job there Div and tell the wife we're happy for the two of you.


----------



## meateater (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats, she's a cutie.


----------



## div (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks all ... things are going okay, being new parents for 4 days now we probably overanalyze and worry to much about things ... the day we left the hosp she had a test for jaundice and the level was 8.4 and she had another test today that was around 12 ... it going up made us worry quite a bit but the pediatrician assured us that there was no need to look into it further unless it was at 17 or 18 so hope hes right ..


----------



## jak757 (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats to you and your wife.  

She is adorable!

Looks like "goo-goo view" to me!!


----------

